# What is it?



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So around 11:00 this morning I'm running the dogs at our usual spot and about 10 minutes in, the dogs come upon a varmit that looks like a baby beaver but doesn't have the beaver tail, I keep telling the dogs to "leave it" and am just about ready to get them leashed up because the female Cayenne is not a very good listener and she rushes it and gets bitten on the nose.

The little bugger wouldn't let go and Cayenne is screamin her head off, finally it lets go and she goes wimpering away and the other dogs run with their tails between their legs. I took her in right then so the vet techs could clean it really good and they decided it was so deep that they would glue the flap together, but I'm still trying to figure out what that thing was that got her. 

I've googled woodchuck, varmit, not a weasel, squirrel, rat it had sharp teeth like a beaver, not real big, stubby tail like a hamster and sharp claws. any ideas?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I figured it out! It was a mountain Beaver that got my girl!


----------

